# Crocs and Kayaks..



## DAMSOG

Anyone wishing to fish F.N.Q in a Kayak would be well advised to fish only freshwater streams far from the coast. Saltwater crocodiles are present in MOST coastal streams north of Rockhampton right up the East coast and beyond, being approached by one of these living dinosaurs whilst perched a scant six inches on top of the water sounds like a nightmare. I own a 12 foot tinny and sometimes I even feel a little vunerable fishing from it. A while ago a man was taken in the Lakefield National Park whilst canoeing down the river, word has it he was towing a piece of meat in order to lure in crocodiles so his wife could get some photo's, not such a bright idea. Depending on the fish you wanted to catch I would scrub all estuary fishing from kayaks, it wouldn't be worth the risk. Many great impoundments up here offer up opportunity to tangle with a twenty kilo plus barramundi or huge sooty grunter without the risks of floating logs with teeth. Up here (CAIRNS) most locals have learnt to live with the idea that our coastal streams are allready inhabited by crocodiles and simply do not take risks at all when on or around the water. The Atherton Tableands are located one hour west of Cairns and have miles and miles of perfectly yakkable water with not a croc in sight. A lot of lowland coastal streams cannot offer the same degree of safety even when they flow fresh from top to bottom. Western streams that run into the Gulf cannot be trusted either as reports of huge crocodiles (hundreds of kilometers from the coast) live in these rivers and have done so for many years having no natural barrier to stop them. Now either this is a load of rubbish designed to stop you all from bringing up your yaks and flogging all my fishing spots or I am simply passing on what people from the north allready know. The danger associated with Saltwater Crocodiles in the North is very real and should not be taken lightly. If in doubt, go on a reef charter and catch some coral trout instead....not a bad compromise.


----------



## Brownie

DAMSOG said:


> A while ago a man was taken in the Lakefield National Park whilst canoeing down the river, word has it he was towing a piece of meat in order to lure in crocodiles so his wife could get some photo's, not such a bright idea.


Indeed .... not a bright idea.

But there is a fool in every crowd, and common sense must prevail in any sport/recreation activity.

And in the far north and many estuary streams from Rocky, north, I would be reluctant to paddle for just that reason.

But there are some areas where local knowledge and that common sense thing play a big part.

Eg. Pioneer River but not the Prossy River as its well known as a croc habitat.

many of the smaller estuary systems I would not go near in a yak either, but you see others wading waist deep in them chasing bait. MMMMMMmmmmm spooky

I actually prefer the open water and even there crocs are occasionally sighted by the public.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb0wdkwAADLXgAAQQIcUoJAAP+/f4DABKzVYaCEek0T0yE0NMm1CKe1M1NJoaR6QA0AanlNMpT8ETT1TTQBkeRltxBxUsqa8jk3Qev1LxBB1qw7k0PXWSKSCLz4WhZzlKwo15vMUWZ9h4PXBjWE2tJrnEBeMbUZUBBL8DCz9E0oO/WZkZHBCJG59T2/POGDNTaVGSBXFOjCl++vLEc7ocp3zfwy/VaNTRqH32b7rAOZDOjM9wfMKW6BDBGYmd0MI6szY0EImdX2PuMcsZh9IRtx6cCptHSytTU1v2jrHIgJl4BpNAVQkoGklGkq3mxjatsrGSzToo10whC6SEKUzcpo89xZayUndZacbX0wuBgoVQtEYywmWs6BEoIuWdC5Ka9ORbtW8KgdXSJIMbNoBlWU8IP8XckU4UJC9MHZM


----------



## jaredluke

Personally if I lived up there I think I would invest in a boat and not even give a yak a thought. That's just my opinion, yak's are good down here where there are no crocs but up north, nah.


----------



## hobie1kanobie

guys.

im not too worried about crocs south of brissy, but i do get a bit worried when you hear of sea kayakers being chased and attacked by very large sharks, the byron bay incident late last year :shock: but having said that, if i am silly enough to go and trawl lures around looking for kingies and jewies, then i guess it's only gonna be a matter of time before something large happens my way. ;-)


----------



## OneLastCast

its a tricky one the smart thing is deffinately no but if I didnt have a boat I would want to fish but I wouldnt go out with the crocs it looks like a fish on land from there and 10m into the land lol


----------



## FHM

jaredluke said:


> Personally if I lived up there I think I would invest in a boat and not even give a yak a thought. That's just my opinion, yak's are good down here where there are no crocs but up north, nah.


Got to agree to that, I went to Darwin a few years back and hardly see anyone fishing on a kayak.


----------



## DAMSOG

After re-reading my post I made the North sound pretty grim for yak fishing didn't I ? There is still a lot of good/safe fishing to be had in many inland/highland streams and dams without the fear of crocs. The smaller johnstone river crocodile or "freshy" is generally regarded as just a big lizard as it's extremely shy and likely to scoot off before you even know it's there. They do grow to over 2.5mtrs but larger ones are even more elusive to spot let alone be attacking your kayak. Some of our larger rivers such as the TULLY RIVER are perfectly safe to kayak fish but only in the upper reaches, general rule of thumb up here is where you can catch barra you can get salties(crocs). What I was trying to stress was I wouldn't go anywhere near our tidal mangrove rivers in a kayak. Some of the larger bays etc would be O.K for yak fishing but again common sense tells me not to put myself in these situations. I guess I will just have to settle for rainforest streams winding their way down through the jungle teaming with lure smashing sooty grunter.....what a curse.

Cheers......Damsog..


----------



## murd

Hmm, crocs and yaks. Paddled with them for 10 years now. My advice - learn to think like a croc. Assume you are always being watched and avoid suspect pieces of bank. Crocs _love_ to attack from behind - keep checking there regularly. Can't see them - use binocs to scan ahead. That way you can plan a route. The Aborigines told me in 10/1999 that my little green SIK appeared as another croc to a territorial male. It explained why they frequently came after me. A croc attack is the most terrifying thing you will ever experience in a yak. _Don't_ even attempt paddling with saurians unless you have some kind of 'hardware' on board. I wouldn't recommend a pedal yak either. Crocs are one big sensory organ and will detect those flipper things from half a kay away. I was very naive when I first paddled with salties and did some stupid things before paddling on top of a monster in the mangroves that could have swallowed me and the yak whole. Took a year and a lot of nightmares before I was able to get back in the same river, slightly older but a helluva lot wiser.

I'll be back north later this year for a month in the NT/FNQ chasing barra or whatever else decides to swallow my lures - can't wait!


----------



## richannay

The forum members in southern states aren't without risk; I read recently there's been large schools of brown eyed mullet in Sydney harbour and surrounding waters. Horrifying. But I guess the southerners get used to them floating past......just remeber to keep those lips sealed if you fall in... ;-)

Definitely a distinction should be made in NQ between estuary fishing and fishing off and around beaches, shoals, inshore reefs etc in a kayak.
As a longtime Townsville fisherman but a new kayak fisherman, i know to stay clear of the tidal saltwater creeks and lagoons- i'm not suggesting anyone disregard the warning but i'm of the opinion if the water is "relatively" safe enough to swim in its safe enough to fish, which leaves a hell of a lot of water around and about the coastline to explore. 
Give the hundreds of NQ islands a go. 
NQ is littered with the precious bastards like gemstones and the advantge in having a yak up here as opposed to a boat (I cant comment on NT)is that you can slip straight off secluded beaches without boat ramps and hit fishing spots in stealth mode while the punch-ups continue back at the boat ramp miles away.


----------



## Junglefisher

Had my first croc experience today.
About a 8-9' salty sitting on the bank, as soon as he saw me headed straight into the water and swam straight at me.
Paddled at max speed for about 1500m, no sign of him following though.


----------



## Astro

Junglefisher said:


> Had my first croc experience today.
> About a 8-9' salty sitting on the bank, as soon as he saw me headed straight into the water and swam straight at me.
> Paddled at max speed for about 1500m, no sign of him following though.


.303 time...only joking...

now thats spooky....i am yet to see one...also consider that crocs will always head for water if threatened anyway....but only 1500m...how far did you lift you bow out of the water???

i would never worry about croc i see...only the ones i can't see


----------



## ausbass

good hints there,
but really wouldnt you do that already?


----------



## Lewie15

Most likely I could end up teaching in Darwin next year, or even regional NT going to try for Nhulumboy or however you spell it. Wasn't planning on taking the yak up but sounds like a few of you guys aren't that worried about crocs. Having lived in Darwin last year I think going offshore is reasonably safe.


----------



## Swamp

Lewie15 said:


> Most likely I could end up teaching in Darwin next year, or even regional NT going to try for Nhulumboy or however you spell it. Wasn't planning on taking the yak up but sounds like a few of you guys aren't that worried about crocs. Having lived in Darwin last year I think going offshore is reasonably safe.


There is a crocodile trapping program in darwin harbour and they catch 300 crocs a year and relocate them. I have seen crocs in a lot of the local creeks.

There are some guys that kayak in darwin harbour most sunday mornings, I think they leave from the trailer boat club. You should be ok offshore just have to take into account the 7 metre tides.

I can think of so many kayak fishing options around darwin ;-)


----------



## petanquedon

I stayed at Goulburn Island that is over 10 Km offshore I saw crocodiles there.

This was about 20 years ago the consensus seems that crocs are getting more common.

The are stories of crocodile sighting a long way from land.


----------



## Barrabundy

theyakshed.com


----------



## Astro

Barrabundy said:


> I live and fish in the Burdekin area of NQ and was hoping to buy a yak to access some of the estuaries as well as the odd beach. Till now I've been choosing to ignore everyone telling me _"you'll be croc-bait"_. After reading some of these messages I think offshore only might be the safest proposition! I would have thought that most crocs would head in the other direction but obviously that's not the case.


mate we hear that all time here in mackay and as of yet none of us have seen a croc...i don't know about heading in the other direction, but i have also been told be an old bushy in broome that they are quite shy and will be scared off if you are aggressive towards them...ie hitting the water with paddle

i get "you are crazy" comments all the time for fishing in the estuaries but as long as you keep an eye out, don't hang around the same place on a regular basis and if you do see one keep a wide berth then you should be fine...

yeah head off shore with all those loving, playful tiger sharks...much safer


----------



## redman

Crocs arent a problem if you choose your creeks wisely - some creeks I wouldn't take a Yak in and some I would. Around Townsville I am confident of where I could fish but living in the Burdekin now (during the week mostly) I dont have enough experience with the local creeks yet to know which is safe and which isn't. Even offshore around here can spring a croc or two as they move along the coastline from creek to creek and it always pays to be on the lookout.

Hopefully I'll let Barrabundy test the waters and if we see a report then I may give the yak a go  If not looks like a bigger boat is in order :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy

theyakshed.com


----------



## Astro

Barrabundy said:


> Anyway, I'm still a yak virgin at this stage.


doesn't have to be for much longer....

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=20095


----------



## JeffGoudreau

Hey all. I have been researching making a move with my spouse to Darwin or Cairns in the next year. I am familiar with big seas and ocean fishing but up till now I haven't really put much thought in being eaten. I have floated down rivers where the grizzly and black bears were feeding on Salmon, but they wouldnt wanna eat me at that time of year  We have large Sharks here but never hear of attacks and no Crocs. Are there a significant population of kayak anglers around these two cities? Do you guys carry guns with you? I can't imagine out paddling a crocodile or a shark. Has anyone on this forum ever been attacked by anything in the NT or QL area? What is the general consensus towards the NT area? Is it much less pressured than other areas of the country pertaining to fishing? 
Thanks for the input and I hope to meet up with a few of you for a fish one day!


----------



## gonetroppo

Stay out of the estuarys and you will be fine. There arn't really that many big sharks around here so you are pretty safe, but there are stingers around that can cause issues. I just wear long clothes for the sun and that doubles against the stingers. 
The only attack I know in queensland was a guy in a canoe at lakefield national park, the stoy goes he was towing a chicken behind him with his wife on the bank ready with the camera to take the shot of the croc, but the croc ate him instead. Not sure about fishing pressure in the NT, but it seems to be popular. There are alot of untouched areas in the Gulf and Cape York, but its very remote and hard to get to with a kayak!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Barrabundy

I'm very reluctant to give advice for fear of giving the impression I might know something on the subject.

What I will say is that I've seen more crocodiles while off the water than I've seen on the water while kayaking. I'm yet to be threatened and can't produce a single crocodile photo.

I can't really comment on the areas you've mentioned other than to say I'd expect your chances of sighting a crocodile might be higher than here.

If you think about it logically you could assure your safety by not going into these areas, but........

.......news headlines may prove me to be an idiot one day but at least I won't be lying in a bed dribbling down my pyjamas wondering.


----------



## Junglefisher

Barrabundy said:


> I'm very reluctant to give advice for fear of giving the impression I might know something on the subject.
> 
> .


I agree with BB there.
I have seen plenty of crocs from the water though, even in the middle of Cairns (Barron River).
If you are a blue water fisho, nothing to worry about - I doubt sharks are more of a problem here than anywhere else.
If you like to fish freshwater and estuaries, then in all good conscience I can't recommend it - just because I have done it (and probably will again) doesn't mean I think it's a good idea.
Darwin has amazing fishing, I've seen pics of barra caught out of the stormwater drains and seen big threadfin, couta and milkfish caught off the rocks in town.


----------



## Shoota

Brownie said:


> DAMSOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> A while ago a man was taken in the Lakefield National Park whilst canoeing down the river, word has it he was towing a piece of meat in order to lure in crocodiles so his wife could get some photo's, not such a bright idea.
Click to expand...

Indeed .... not a bright idea.

I wonder if the naked Irish guy rowing across the globe has considered going up there ( naked rowing guy thread), this would reinforce my belief in evolution and not de-evolution. Nature finds it's own way of thinning out the herd.

Shoota


----------



## andybear

Astro said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my first croc experience today.
> About a 8-9' salty sitting on the bank, as soon as he saw me headed straight into the water and swam straight at me.
> Paddled at max speed for about 1500m, no sign of him following though.
> 
> 
> 
> .303 time...only joking...
> 
> now thats spooky....i am yet to see one...also consider that crocs will always head for water if threatened anyway....but only 1500m...how far did you lift you bow out of the water???
> 
> i would never worry about croc i see...only the ones i can't see
Click to expand...

Did you get up on a plane??

Cheers andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## Jumpstart

Wow interesting thread, me personally I would never risk fishing in croc territory on a kayak ie rivers, I'm sure many people can read crocs, like any animal you can learn their behaviour but each animal is slightly different and anyone whos kept reptiles before can tell you can see different attributes or behaviour from the same species. All I can say Is good luck good fishing and be safe

http://ozmagic.homestead.com/australian ... tacks.html enjoy


----------



## Barrabundy

Its been about 4 years since I last commented on this thread and it's probably about time I made further comment having now had that 4 years of experience I didn't have previously.

The reason for deciding to post now is that today I got a phonecall from a visiting brother in law to tell me he has cut his morning fishing trip short because he's just come across a crocodile in the creek he/we have been fishing for the last 4 days. He spent his early years fishing the banks of the Herbert River near Ingham, so is more croc savvy than I ever will be, so I have no reason to doubt what he was was a croc....the jagged tail came out of the water. He wasn't threatened but he unknowingly drifted up close to this reptile in the water which then did a dive and wasn't seen again. Bil turned around and got out of that creek without any problems.

My attitude I guess has changed somewhat from thinking everyone likes to re-tell crocodile stories and add some sugar and spice with every telling. I used to just shrug and and think to myself they were just telling their own version of a story and that it was probably about a different creek altogether.

In the last 12 months I've seen more crocodiles locally than I've ever seen in all the years before that. I wouldn't say there are more than before (in the places I fish) but I'm probably out fishing a lot more and being more observant. I have seen 2 while one of my kids has been on the back with me and me thinking I was going somewhere "safe" and not putting them in harms way. A 1.5m model slid down a bank and into the water very close in front of us one morning and the other one was a baby which only submerged when we were about 4m away from it and I reached back to grab my camera out of a tupperware container.

I feel a bit negligent now that I've told my bil that this is one of the safer creeks and he's come across one. I took WayneD there last weekend also and am so glad that didn't happen while we were out, might have had some explaining to do.

I've never been threatened, shit scared once when I saw a big one go under and towards me about 50m away, and have even whipped the camera out to video a baby one when landbased, very grainy and undistigunishable, but am now very aware that they are most likely in every creek I go to but just don't show themselves. Every one I've come across has been in the water and submerged and hasn't been seen again and that's the way I like it. I suppose the biggest risk would be coming across a territorial male or a nesting female and that hasn't happened to anyone I know of yet.

Moral of the story is that when people tell you they have sighted a crocodile in a particular creek you should probably assume it's true but don't expect it's going to be laying on a bank relaxing under a floral beach umbrella. I wonder whether visitors to NQ treat the crocodile warning signs as just quaint part of the local scenery, I know I used to. Kayakers in northern waters keep your eyes open and listen when someone tells you there's been a reptile sighting and make an informed decision about whether you want to kayak fish there or not.


----------



## water_baby

pertinant topic for me Con, i just googled kayak clubs in Darwin...
i took a position in Darwin and am doing the drive from Brissy next saturday with the profisha and 550 on top in the vain hope that ill be able to fish out of them in Darwin harbour and katherine etc, but think i may spend the wet season fishing from shore and getting used to crocs and croc safety before i head out in the harbour. thanks for the reality check


----------



## kayakone

Yep...they're there, and a long way from the coast. Years ago (why do old people's stories always start with that phrase?), An accomplished white water kayaker I knew, Brian Springall from Cairns, did the first whitewater descent of the Daintree river. Their takeout point was over 30 kms from the estuary.

They were on the last stages of the first descent (real pioneering stuff), with the serious whitewater behind them, but still with rapids with longer and longer pools between rapids. They were wary of crocs, but had had no sightings, when near the end of a 400m long pool Brian felt his kayak moving unusually. He spun around (these were 3 metre long plastic kayaks) to see a large salt water croc with it's jaws clamped either side of the rear deck of his kayak, inches from his buttocks. Fearing for his life, he turned and smashed it repeatedly in the eyes with his paddle.

It let go, and terrified they sprinted for the bank. They leapt out and stood back to back, paddles as weapons of defence, for 20 terrifying minutes, for no sightings, which was even more terrifying. Where was this monster? With fading light they realised they had to get baxck in and paddle furiously for the takeout point, still half an hour away. Brian told me, "getting back in was the hardest thing he had ever done...far harder than the grade 5 rapids of the upper Daintree."

I seems Scater has made the right decision about no kayaking (though Stuart Truman went through the whole Gulf months ago with no problems, camping out each of many nights - he did see some monsters though).

I'm staying below Bundaberg, except for the Whitsundays and the Keppels.

Sweet dreams

trev


----------



## Junglefisher

kayakone said:


> I'm staying below Bundaberg, except for the Whitsundays and the Keppels.
> 
> Sweet dreams
> 
> trev


There's been crocs spotted in the Keppels, they are less than 10km offshore and that's nothing to a croc.
Everyone needs to find their own level of comfort.


----------



## kayakone

Junglefisher said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying below Bundaberg, except for the Whitsundays and the Keppels.
> 
> Sweet dreams
> 
> trev
> 
> 
> 
> There's been crocs spotted in the Keppels, they are less than 10km offshore and that's nothing to a croc.
> Everyone needs to find their own level of comfort.
Click to expand...

Too true Craig, but where are you safe? Kate Yeomans was paddling from Nudgee Beach to Thursday Is in a sea kayak (mostly solo). She was up past Daintree and deliberately staying 20 + kms offshore isalnd hopping, specifically to avoid contact with crocs. It didn't work. Twenty five kms offshore, heading for an island for the night's camp, she was approached from the rear and followed menacingly by a huge croc.

She sprinted for it (Kate could paddle at about 9 km/hr) and it stayed with her for an eternity, eventually dropping away. She was terrified. Since that episode, I've often wondered if some of the people that have gone 'missing' above the Tropic of Capricorn over many decades have been croc victims. Seems feasible given the above behaviour.

trev


----------



## anselmo

Junglefisher said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying below Bundaberg, except for the Whitsundays and the Keppels.
> 
> Sweet dreams
> 
> trev
> 
> 
> 
> There's been crocs spotted in the Keppels, they are less than 10km offshore and that's nothing to a croc.
> Everyone needs to find their own level of comfort.
Click to expand...

Great Keppel has a decent sized creek on one side as well that I thought looked very interesting
That was in '95 - how's that for memory


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUefUcMAACRfgAAQUIeCIgCoFCo/7/+wMADUwNVP9JopphDZTEeRAPSHqEU2U2poAaADQ0NADVPyTUmJp6h5ENAAHqBrHBGsbTcDpMwJjAyIWrV6lXSEzGXBAKDUkYZseSfTOWX6aBt1XrrorsyJbMYt0agKWobkm9XFSVvVgMSzJBqGyEDuLmYhVDOlJe22Z3xe/We8cDTbZyhClTARQ7yA3u0JrEmEoHYCi+REGWT1aK00EzOZu5xWDByaXepWyGCN7X3N3pHTAn7HUwclwvCiJ5wxLkQMUhmCjXUJmy6v8IIkhx1x/i7kinChII8+o4Y=


----------

